# Sony XM-2100G remote harness info required



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a pair of the old Mobile ES XM-2100G amps, neither of which have the remote lead harness with them. I have a local electronics supplier that sells 2 pin molex connectors. Just trying to confirm that the remote lead should plug into the bottom pin on the connector only? Please see attached photo. Thanks!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just take the bottom off the amp and see which pin is connected to the board.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Good call, thanks. I should have thought of that.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

It looks like both pins are actually hooked to the board!! See attached pic. 

Looks like it may say REMOTE on the back side for the *TOP *pin (see red oval) but I wonder if this should be a 2 wire harness?? Maybe Mute (see yellow oval)? I can't see what it says...

Also,forum member JayInMI has some of these amps and recently posted that he was looking for the connector and probably has already figured out the wire config...I let him know you were looking to find this out...

I am working on getting a copy of the manual for you...


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I popped off the bottom, and could not tell by looking at the board. Hooked it up to my power supply, ran a jumper over, turns out both pins will trigger the amp to turn on. Unfortunately where the amp ground screw screws in to the terminal block is stripped out. Has anyone here had any success with retapping terminals on amps? Cheers.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks jmacdadd, much appreciated!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just found the service manual.Both pins are connected together.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Dude said:


> I popped off the bottom, and could not tell by looking at the board. Hooked it up to my power supply, ran a jumper over, turns out both pins will trigger the amp to turn on. Unfortunately where the amp ground screw screws in to the terminal block is stripped out. Has anyone here had any success with retapping terminals on amps? Cheers.


The terminal block type these amps have isn't going to be easily fixed (terrible design for just such this reason). It only uses maybe 3 threads? I would likely just get the next larger size screw and bore it out slightly or, you can get a slightly longer stock thread pitch screw and put a nut, washer, and lock washer on the bottom side of the terminal block. I don't think it goes all the way through so you might have to drill out the plastic portion of the terminal block. Neither are ideal, but options are limited.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Thanks again.


No worries Dude...that's what we're all here for...


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the terminal issue also, will play around with it and see what works. It is unfortunate that they did not use a thicker piece of material, so that there were more threads for sure.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the terminal issue also, will play around with it and see what works. It is unfortunate that they did not use a thicker piece of material, so that there were more threads for sure.


No worries. Glad to provide any help I can. I do have an electronic copy of the manual if you want it...just PM me your email address and I can send it to you.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

jmacdadd said:


> No worries. Glad to provide any help I can. I do have an electronic copy of the manual if you want it...just PM me your email address and I can send it to you.


You are the man, thanks! PM on the way.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

where did you get these? I am actually waiting on one to arrive. had them before.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

I have four of these,the bottom portion of the plug has the live wire.
The original wire is blue with a white stripe.


----------



## thaiho42 (Sep 3, 2014)

Aloha forum members, 

I bought one Sony es xm 2100g amp on ebay. But the amp doesn't come with the remote plug. I was browsing online and saw this posts. I know this is a long shot but did anyone able to make a remote plug for the sony amp. If you do, could I buy one or two off you. I'm not guru when come to this stuff. I don't think can make one based on the posts was suggested. Please let me know asap. Thanks, 

Thai


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

thaiho42 said:


> Aloha forum members,
> 
> I bought one Sony es xm 2100g amp on ebay. But the amp doesn't come with the remote plug. I was browsing online and saw this posts. I know this is a long shot but did anyone able to make a remote plug for the sony amp. If you do, could I buy one or two off you. I'm not guru when come to this stuff. I don't think can make one based on the posts was suggested. Please let me know asap. Thanks,
> 
> Thai


The actual part numbers you need are listed within this thread...however, crimping them can be a hassle...PM me or email me and I will get you what you [email protected]


----------

